# Christian support groups for anxiety and anything really



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

Celebrate Recovery 
Overcomers Outreach 
Addictions Victorious 
Reformers Unianmous 

All these groups are free. They are also very different in how they are conducted. And depending on what church the group is held, they differ further in conduct among themselves, although they may share the same name. For example: A Celebrate Recovery at a Baptist church is different than at a pentocostal church. So if a particular church or leader of a group, is not what you are looking for or used to, do not give up so quick, because another group with the same name held elsewhere will be different. They are all very good groups. They have the most holistic approach because if you are a Chrisitan, they will be praying to correct illness and prayer from loved ones as well. In other support groups, they do not do this. Many find this comforting to know people will be there to call and pray with when they need it.
These are probably the best groups I know of for Christians making friends and getting support for a number of problems at the same time with answers found from the Bible. (too tired to look for the website links)


----------



## Princess Diana (Oct 30, 2012)

*Panic attack/anxiety support groups*

I've suffered from the issues since I was 5 years old and would like some support or a support group. I'm so desperate and seeking help with this. I've been through so much in my life with this disorder. I'm tired of taking medicine cause of this disorder. I need help really bad.

Thank you in advance...


----------



## FadeToOne (Jan 27, 2011)

How does one reach out to these groups?


----------

